
Office Walls = Dry-Erase Board - ieatpaste
http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=128&sid=241140
======
ieatpaste
My local home depot has it as $21.50 for 50 sq ft.

A more expensive version can be purchased through Behance:
[http://www.creativesoutfitter.com/Products/IdeaPaint/16?utm_...](http://www.creativesoutfitter.com/Products/IdeaPaint/16?utm_source=Triggermail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Idea%20Paint)
($200 for 50 sq ft.)

------
dugmartin
A better idea is to use 4'x8' white melamine coated masonite. Glue or screw it
to the walls. It also works great as a table top with fine tip dry erase
markers.

------
mkuhn
I once bought a can of it to create a home made dry-erase board and it didn't
work that well... Smears remained, and you can't clean it of the way you clean
of a regular whiteboard.

In addition, the paint I had wasn't magnetic, which is a drawback as well, but
there is magnetic paint, so you would have to think about two layers...

------
ojbyrne
We have this at our office. It works reasonably well. A picture of the wall in
use (from a party): <http://www.flickr.com/photos/ojbyrne/3221346015/>

As Louise's comment suggests, it's a little more difficult to erase.

------
ableal
Nice hack, but, if renting, the landlord may not appreciate this part:

""" FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS:

Q: Can the Dry Erase coating be used over a previous Dry Erase surface?

A: Not over an aged surface. Since this product dries to a very hard and
glossy surface, the previous coating must be thoroughly sanded to remove the
gloss """

------
PaulMorgan
You can buy 8x4 white panelboard at Lowes or Home Depot for about $15 a panel.
The surface can get burned off if you use some caustic cleaners but it's cheap
to replace.

[http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&prod...](http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=16605-46498-300)

------
mechanical_fish
See also the advice on Cool Tools:

<http://www.kk.org/cooltools/archives/000679.php>

I'm thinking of just using melamine on a wall. I might consider upgrading to
Ceramisteel when I win the lottery, though. That stuff sounds amazing.

------
noor420
if bored, try this on your dry-erase boards
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_tYPY0vVBA>

------
spolsky
This stuff is never very smooth and never looks very clean.

I would recommend calling a glazier and mounting a sheet of tempered glass on
the wall with small stainless standoffs. See
[http://picasaweb.google.com/spolsky/FogCreekSNewOffice#52853...](http://picasaweb.google.com/spolsky/FogCreekSNewOffice#5285319604805018674)
for a picture. Looks great, not expensive, and cleans easily without ever
leaving permanent smudges

~~~
huhtenberg
Can you give an idea of how not expensive it is ? :)

